# 95 maxima wont start



## nofriends (Nov 29, 2005)

95 maxima manual trans v-6 wont start. it worked well one morning and 8 hours later it started quickly then died now i wont start. i check the ecu for open grounds, crank and cam position sensors, temp switch, coil packs, plugs, harness, grounds and still nothing. i pulled up the codes and i have a p1335. i cleard the codes and still wont start. any suggestions??? thanks


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Bad starter? Those do tend to go bad...

Do you hear a clicking from the starter solenoid? Does it even try to turn over?


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

Do check the starter first as noted above. The code for the P1335 is the crankshaft position sensor (ref). If the starter is fine then i would guess that the CKP sensor (ref) is the culprit.


----------



## nofriends (Nov 29, 2005)

starter is fine. it turns fine but no start


brianw said:


> Bad starter? Those do tend to go bad...
> 
> Do you hear a clicking from the starter solenoid? Does it even try to turn over?


----------



## nofriends (Nov 29, 2005)

starter if ifne. turns over ok ..i already inspected and replaced crankshaft pos sensor both pos and ref


DRUNKHORSE said:


> Do check the starter first as noted above. The code for the P1335 is the crankshaft position sensor (ref). If the starter is fine then i would guess that the CKP sensor (ref) is the culprit.


----------



## Redmax (Jun 23, 2005)

check to see if you are gettting spark and fuel


----------



## nofriends (Nov 29, 2005)

*95 MAXIMA M/T WONT START*



Redmax said:


> check to see if you are gettting spark and fuel


it does have sparka nd fuel...weak spark...i replaced the computer and still nothing


----------



## JR140 (Jan 4, 2006)

*??*

It could be that you have leaking fuel injectors.. or insuficiant fuel pressure


----------

